

Ask HN: Humour - chunky1994

I've found it very difficult to find things that are generally humourous nowadays, and I think humour is very important for good psychological health. So I want to know where do you guys get your daily doses of humour?
======
torontos
<http://www.collegehumor.com/> <http://www.thedailyshow.com/full-episodes/>
<http://www.colbertnation.com/video>

------
allwein
<http://www.reddit.com/r/funny>

------
wallflower
Rather than an IV drop of LOLCats or other Internet stuff, I try to find the
humor in every day life. It is one thing to make a co-worker laugh, a better
thing if they can make you laugh. I think funny stories do not affect me as
much as hearing about something that happened to someone I know. Going to a
movie is an exception, but I really think we can entertain ourselves by
tapping into the people we know. Sharing instead of just consuming.

------
BSousa
For me, Eddie Izzard always fits the bill. Search youtube and you will have a
lot of stuff to watch.

Old stand up, even when I know the punch lines, I still laugh my ass off (I'm
talking RIchard Pryor, Cosby, Woody Allen, etc).

